# Cheese Smoke while knocking out the "honey do" list...



## iowaguy (Oct 8, 2010)

So, I took the day off, a glorious fall Iowa day (75, sunny, breezy), had no plans what so ever, but when I wake up, what do I see?  A list about an 8th of a mile long of things to do (slightly exaggerated) from my lovely wife.  So, I did what I think many of us would do, fired up the smoker, and warmed up a nice Bailey's and coffee.  Grabbed 3 kinds of cheese from the local mart (Provolone, Mozzarella, and Medium Cheddar), swung by my local hardware store to grab some apple chips, and went to work.

Here's the starting point, on my Chargriller pro with a few mods, got the grill pan over some ice to keep it cooOOOool:






An hour or so in (got the house picked up, and vacuumed)






Another hour or so, and we were done (got the lawn mowed, and trimmed)






And now, the hardest part, not eating it... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			











Thanks for checking out my thread, happy smoking!

-iowaguy


----------



## squirrel (Oct 8, 2010)

Very nice cheese ya got there! So did you get stuff done on your list yet?


----------



## iowaguy (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks, got the important ones done...house is clean, and yard is mowed/trimmed.  Got some dishes to do, and then it's time to nap off the Bailey's breakfast!


----------



## distre (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey Iowaguy,

         That is some might fine looking cheese you have there. And you got some hours in at Honey Do Inc. I work for a branch of that company different boss. I'm going to do my yard this afternoon, but I think I'm do for a kosher salt smoke. We'll see how it goes. I just did a cheese smoke on 10-9-10, and trust me the waiting is the hardest part. Happy Smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 8, 2010)

Good looking cheese smoke. Cheese is one of my favorite smokes and yours looks good


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 8, 2010)

Great way to take care of the honey do list. My wife it making homemade mozzarella cheese on Monday and I can't wait to smoke some of that.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 8, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Great way to take care of the honey do list. My wife it making homemade mozzarella cheese on Monday and I can't wait to smoke some of that.




 Be sure to let it sit in the fridge uncovered for a couple hours to form a slight skin so it doesn't leak out all its moisture like someone I know did


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 8, 2010)

The cheese looks great , but if my wife ever finds out that men actually work on there honey do list, I'm in big trouble.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes you do have some nice looking hunks of cheeses. Now I have done everything on the honey do list. Even the put a new roof on the front house. Now all I have to do is cook, smoke, and make stuff like add some more to the 15 lbs or so of sausage that I have already made. I need to get back to work this relaxing is killing me.


----------

